# fishneedit.com promo code?!?!



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

I can't seem to find any promotional codes besides this one *aapcdec2008* which expired June 2009.


Has anyone recently placed an order and used their coupon:biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

try replacing the 8 with a 9?
chase127 should know the code. if he can remember. lol.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> try replacing the 8 with a 9?
> chase127 should know the code. if he can remember. lol.


SHHHH i dont live in Arizona!!!! 

It expired already  you can google to find one thats what i did


----------

